# 2002 Global Days - CPT 44005



## AthensCoder (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know the global days for this procedure or the can provided the link wher I can find the information?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2011)

*major surgery*

You can bet that any major surgery going into the abdominal cavity will have a 90-day global period. (I can't think of one that doesn't ...)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## AthensCoder (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, I thought the same but just wanted to be sure, since that was before I started coding for surgeries.


----------



## desertrex (Apr 19, 2011)

Ingenix cpt code book "current coding procdural coding expert"  have global days and RVU for both facility and non facility


----------



## tdonato (Apr 21, 2011)

90 days global


----------

